# Beauty & The Beast Illusions



## luckbe (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there anyone who can share a bit of the secret behind the B'way version of the transformation in Beauty & The Beast? Just curious.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 11, 2007)

craptastic.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 11, 2007)

There has been at least one other thread on this subject, if not two or three. Use the Search Tool, please.


----------

